# E-cig Users Are Young, Heavy Smokers Trying To Quit



## capetocuba (1/7/14)

The largest study of electronic cigarette use in Europe may help alleviate fears that the devices are a gateway to smoking real cigarettes.
One of the big concerns around the use of e-cigarettes, or "vaping", is that they tempt people who don't already smoke, getting them hooked on nicotine. Although they are generally considered safer than smoking, the jury is still out on the long-term health effects of vaping. Some people also worry that e-cigarettes could renormalise smoking, and be a gateway to smoking real cigarettes – especially in young people.
Stanton Glantz at the University of California in San Francisco is convinced that e-cigarettes lead young people to smoke real cigarettes. Research he published earlier this year found that the use of e-cigarettes in US middle and high school students – aged 12 to 18 years old – was associated with a higher likelihood of also smoking real cigarettes.
But his study doesn't show whether those people already smoked before they tried e-cigarettes, which makes it impossible to say whether vaping really is a gateway to smoking.

Further reading @ http://www.newscientist.com/article...eavy-smokers-trying-to-quit.html#.U7Mq0fmSwuB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

What idiot is going to go back to/choose smoking after vaping ? if they ban ecigs i will just not ever smoke again...

Big tobacco is dead and they are hating it


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

MarkK said:


> What idiot is going to go back to/choose smoking after vaping ? if they ban ecigs i will just not ever smoke again...
> 
> Big tobacco is dead and they are hating it


exactly @MarkK


----------



## MarkK (2/7/14)

Ciggarette stockpiles overflowing
Big tobacco plans houses built with ciggarettes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/14)

MarkK said:


> What idiot is going to go back to/choose smoking after vaping ? if they ban ecigs i will just not ever smoke again...
> 
> Big tobacco is dead and they are hating it


My thoughts exactly, why would you want to be stuck with one icky flavour, spend way more money and smell like well utilised public transport on a hot summers day 

Makes no sense


----------



## bones (2/7/14)

The majority of people still smoke cigarettes, so big tobacco companies don't have anything to worry about.

They will, however create noise in the system as their profits will marginally be dented. Most regular smokers can't understand the benefit of vaping. It's like its beyond them. I've given my e-cig to a number of people to try and the first thing they ask is if its healthy?... Like WTF.. and then they say its too strong.

I have converted about 4 people in the last year though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

I for one will not go back to smoking after vaping. Don't think I will be able to, my body rejects cigaretts to the hightes grade. Even if somenone near me is smoking I want to puke


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/7/14)

After 7 years of being free from stinkies, I would never go back as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

